# Macedonian Experiences



## merlin (Jul 24, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Though the capital Skopje is not in our opinion a very attractive city, with lots of kitsch statues and fountains everywhere, we did like the 15th century mosque, very peaceful and deserted when we called in there... 

Here are a few photos of it:

























[/FONT]


----------



## merlin (Jul 24, 2018)

Mother Teresa Memorial Home

I didn't know that Mother Teresa was born in Skopje, so was surprised to see many places here named after her, we visited the museum devoted to her and her works.
























Various scraps of her writings on backs of envelopes etc.​



























​


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2018)

How fascinating to see these images Merlin! Thank you so much.


----------



## merlin (Jul 24, 2018)

You are welcome RadishRose, here are a few photos we took in the centre of Skopje, the place looks better in the photos than real life.  





I know beauty is said to be in the eye of the beholder, but it seemed that in refurbishing the area in the city centre, the department in charge had bought a job lot of various fountains and statues from Amazon, and dotted them here there and everywhere. A lot of them do have the old Soviet themes of motherhood/family/children and workers, but with less style. I don't like the Russian Soviet statues either, but at least they were created by talented sculptors of the period, these seem to have been chosen from a catalogue  





Here are some photos, see what you think..









































We both liked this street one called "Homelessness" ​




​


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2018)

I have to agree with you Merlin.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2018)

Merlin, these photos are beautiful. In the 3rd photo I thought there was a large crack in the ceiling and then realized it was the wire holding up the light. I'm not Catholic but have read all I can find on Mother Teresa. I am in awe of her. Why is the table set like that with the cloth halfway? Is that in honor of where she sat? This whole post is so interesting and inspiring.


----------

